# McCarthy Farms Waiting Room...finally!



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay, might be getting just a little ahead of myself, and I haven't posted here in forever - but we FINALLY have a positive ultrasound result! YAY!

My girls Pamela and Lacey have been in with our buck since March. They are Nubian mixes, and he is a Nigerian Dwarf, so though I witnessed them mating quite a few times, they would always come back into heat. After about the 3rd cycle, I put them on leashes, led the girls to a ditch and held them there head down until Darrell did his thing...lol.

Lo and behold...3 weeks came and went...no heat cycle! I couldn't be content with just waiting, so had the vet out to ultrasound. He couldn't find a definite pregnancy with Lacey, but Pamela is definitely in kid! Hoorayyyy!

Pamela is due 17th November...hey, I said I was getting ahead of myself. It's a long wait lol!

Lacey, if she is actually in kid, is due 22nd November. So a wait and see game with her.

I have 2 new does arriving on the weekend, that will be bred in November for April kids. SO excited - this is my first year kidding so I am all kinds of excited/nervous. But I will for sure be glad to get back to milking Pam!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. Please send us pictures of Pamela and Lacey


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats can't wait.

Wishing you a text book easy kidding and also pictures as well please


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, love the name Pam/Pamela.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:nod::up: wonder Why????? @toth boer goats ! :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hahashy)


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

It's been a while since I've posted here! We have been crazy busy. We are now 23 days from Pamela's due date and she is sure looking it lol! Her udder filled about a month ago, her belly is HUGE and she's got the pregnant waddle going on for sure. I am SO excited for her to kid!
Lacey is still a question mark. She'd only be due one week after Pam, and she doesn't look the slightest bit pregnant. She hasn't come back into heat, so I'm holding a little bit of hope, but she's keeping me guessing! If she doesn't kid by the end of November I think I'l have the vet do some hormone checks on her.

We also added 2 new Anglo Nubian does to the herd about 2 months ago. Aroma is the mottled doe and Fragrance is her daughter. They came from a dairy stud further North that had to downsize their herd due to the drought. I will be breeding Aroma to Darrell our 75% Nigerian Dwarf buck next month (here in Australia NDs are still a relatively new breed, with lines still being imported from the US. So we are still at the point of grading them and high % NDs are expensive and hard to find around here!)

I did also buy another buck...hehe oops. Robin is another 75% ND buckling, and we pick him up next weekend. He will be bred to Fragrance when he's a little older, and put over any does that Darrell produces. The hope is to increase our ND percentage, but also work towards creating Mini Nubians so we can easily sell kids as pets, or if we incorporate them into the milking program, my young (not yet 2yo) daughter can be involved. The big does with their big horns are just a bit intimidating for her LOL.

These photos were Pam at day 109. She is much bigger already now! Cannot wait for her kid(s) !




















This is my daughter paying with Darrell, our buck. He has the best nature and is so goofy and playful. I hope his kids are just like him!







This is the beautiful Aroma. She is such a gorgeous girl and a sweet nature too. Pam and Lacey don't often let her come near me, but I'm about to split them all up and will be able to love on her way more soon.







This is Aroma's daughter Fragrance. We'll breed her next year to our new boy, Robin!







And this is our gorgeous new buckling, Tippy Toes Robin. I can't wait to get him home and love on him! He's apparently very bucky already, but he won't be in with any girls until we're good and ready. He was born in August and although he's the same percentage as Darrell, I feel he is a much better quality buck and I'm excited to see what he brings to my little herd. I've been following his breeders for a while and fell in love with him the moment they posted his picture at 1 day old. They only kept one male kid entire from this breeding, the rest were wethered but Robin was a standout as a potential breeding buck. They have a new buck for next season so for the next little while I'll be the only one breeding from his sire line which is good for me - he's the only buck kid from his sire at the moment!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very preggo doe..hopeing all goes well with her kidding. All the rest look really nice. The little buckling looks really nice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Pam’s kidding!
I love your new pretty does! And your buck on the teeter totter with your little girl is so so cute! :inlove:
And your new buckling is gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Happy kidding


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So exciting! You have beautiful does and your little men are quite dashing. Best of luck and can’t wait for the baby pics


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Bring on those cute baby pictures! I wish you luck and hope everything goes smoothly. Your goats have adorable names, I especially love Aroma and Fragrance. Do you think you'll keep up the smell related names for their offspring? I'm thinking P.U. might be good initials for a buck. :lolgoat::nod:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Bring on those cute baby pictures! I wish you luck and hope everything goes smoothly. Your goats have adorable names, I especially love Aroma and Fragrance. Do you think you'll keep up the smell related names for their offspring? I'm thinking P.U. might be good initials for a buck. :lolgoat::nod:


Haha, I am hoping to keep a theme! Not too sure yet what it'll be. I was thinking perfume names for those girls - though I do want to try and name each kid with the first letter of their dam's name. Aromas dam (so Fragrance's granddam)'s name was Essence, so the "smell" theme may work. When I first got the girls, I wasn't sure if I would call them by their registered names. "Pong" and "Stinky" were suggested, but they just don't quite fit my ladies  haha!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Poor Pamela. I'm imagining her giving that kid(s) a stern talking to. Day 137!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Day 140 today! Her back end is definitely getting softer/looser. And I'd forgotten how enormous her udder is when she's in milk! That poor girl. When we first got her (November 2019) she was in milk and engorged (mastitis one side) and our minds boggled seeing how full she was. She is our first ever milking doe, and on a good day we were getting just under 5L from her. Average daily about 3L. 
Still 10 days to go but I am checking her several times a day. I'm just too excited haha! I really don't want to miss this birth as it will be our first ever kids born here. We've bottle raised a few but always bought them.

She is due on my day off, so it would be wonderful if she actually kidded on her due date, LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that is a big udder!
I hope all goes well! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding! First homegrown kids are always extra special, enjoy every moment


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and have your camera ready! Best of luck to you for your kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that is a big udder!
> I hope all goes well! Enjoy the ride!


Haha - the poor girl nearly drags on the ground! Thank you. I am very excited/nervous lol!



GoofyGoat said:


> Happy kidding! First homegrown kids are always extra special, enjoy every moment


Thank you! We are definitely very excited for these babies!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Be sure and have your camera ready! Best of luck to you for your kidding!


For sure! I'm out taking photos of her so often she's probably sick of my phone in her face...and the other end LOL


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Day 141 for Pamela today. She's noticeably softer around her ligaments, and she's miserable today the poor girl. It is raining though, and we all know how goats feel about the rain :heehee:
She's usually the first to come to me for loving and will snuggle right in, rubbing her head and neck all over anyone who will stay still for her. She wouldn't have a bar of me today so either she's just getting sick of me fussing over her so much, or she's starting to get pretty uncomfortable lol.

Lacey her daughter (3yo) is a hopeful first freshener but we have been confused about her from the start. She bred so many times - and not always when she was "due" to cycle. I had to leash breed both her and Pam as Darrell our buck is significantly shorter - I gave him 2 full heat cycles to get them both bred but they both came back in. When I leash bred them, neither came back into heat and we also had them ultrasounded. 
The vet couldn't identify any kids for Lacey, but she also never came back into heat this whole time. She's developed a little udder, and she has also begun to look more "dropped" but she doesn't look visibly pregnant as far as size goes. She would be day 137/138 today (bred 2 days in a row) and I have her due date (with a question mark!) as November 22. Very much a wait and see for her, but I really have my doubts.

Has anyone ever had a doe look as _unpregnant_ as Lacey and still deliver a healthy full term kid?

This is Lacey (on the right) compared to Pamela. Only 5 days between their pregnancies (if Lacey is indeed pregnant, which I doubt)








She is looking more sunken around her hips/flanks, but she has also just been drenched and was lacking a bit of condition due to worms. Pam in the background looking sick of pregnancy in general lol








She has developed a little udder though. When we got them last November she had precocious udder. One teat was very enlarged and producing milk, the other side totally empty. It went away on its own. You can still see in this recent photo though that one teat is a little larger (right). Her lady bits are also a little more swollen than usual but nowhere near what Pam's look like.









Any thoughts?:shrug:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I've heard that goats can be very good at hiding pregnancy. Maybe she's just got one little one tucked away in there. :2c:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I've heard that goats can be very good at hiding pregnancy. Maybe she's just got one little one tucked away in there. :2c:


I keep on telling myself that, because I SO hope she is pregnant! Fingers crossed for one little baby at least, haha! I still have my doubts but I'm really hoping!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you thought about doing a blood test? I don't know how it is in Australia, but they are pretty inexpensive in the US.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

We had her ultrasounded at 40 days but my vet is an equine vet and wasn’t confident with goats. The first time he actually gave up and said he’d go back and do some studying and come back to try again. I still had to tell him rumen was on the left and baby was on the right, lol! Lacey is due only 5 days after Pamela so by this point I quite honestly can’t be bothered testing her unless she goes way over her due date. I can be patient for another couple of weeks lol. The ultrasound was inconclusive as the vet said he couldn’t see anything but that didn’t necessarily mean she was empty.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Day 142 for Pamela...she's very squishy around her tail but doesn't want to stay still long enough for me to have a good check. Everything else is about the same...still eating and bossing everyone around lol!

I set up her kidding stall today with horse sawdust pellets on the base and a bale of the softest most fluffy amazing straw I have ever come across in my life. I want to move into that stall! Haha it is seriously the most beautiful straw I've ever seen. She better appreciate it! I'm going to start bringing her in at night and giving her a little feed so she gets used to being in there, and then keep her in full time once her ligaments go.

I've had a couple of my friends guess so far - both say twins, and both say one of each.

I'm so hoping she has twins and not one massive single, Lol! I pray for both girls but I think I will have 2 bucklings.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That straw does look beautiful. Most of the stuff we can get is thick, flattened, bent stuff. Not what you'd call fluffy! 

For varieties sake I'm guessing she's got three in there.  Two boys, one girl. :kid2::kid2::kid3:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Usually that's what we get here too! I couldn't believe how nice this stuff was. I wanted to get more bales and line my bedroom with them :heehee:

Oh my...triplets mg: My brain hadn't even gone there. Her old owner briefly told us she usually has twins, when we got her she had a single at foot. I think this will be either her third freshening or fourth. My brain might explode if there's any more than two, LOL


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh I get yah! Somebody mentioned to me "what if both your does have quints!". Yep. I'm sure I would explode if that happened. :ahh: There was a goat breeder that I visited once who raises Nigerians and she had a doe that had five! Talk about goat math!:dazed:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Haha! My husband this morning was trying to get our daughter to say all the goat's names (she's 21 months old). I said "Ooh a good test for you - we only have 9, do _you _know all their names?" Ha laughed and named them all (except Robin but I'll give him that since we only got him a week ago LOL).

Then I said, "Well, we have 9 right now. Once Pam has her babies we'll have...who knows!"
I can't imagine going from 9 to 13 or 14! Pleeeease twins Pam!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well we are adding another lady to the waiting list...me! mg:
I just found out that I am expecting number 2. Holy Moly!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow! Congratulations! :stork:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! What happy news 

As for your doe, I’m guessing twin doelings and for you a little man 

Either way I wish for healthy and strong for both of you.

I think your second doe has a single hidden in there...fingers crossed for you


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Well we are adding another lady to the waiting list...me! mg:
> I just found out that I am expecting number 2. Holy Moly!


Congratulations. So how many days?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow! Congratulations! :stork:


Thank you!!



GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations! What happy news
> 
> As for your doe, I'm guessing twin doelings and for you a little man
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm pretty excited after taking 6 tests over the last 2 weeks and all were negative. There was one left in the box and I was so sure, but had low hopes. Took it today and sure enough was a big ol positive!

I sure hope Pam gives me girls! As for me...I'm not sure yet. I still haven't quite wrapped my head around it yet. I was so strongly sure of a girl with my first and I was right...so we'll see LOL!

I hope you're right! She's a tricky one and cycled very strangely too so if she doesn't have anything by the end of the month I'll be doing some hormone testing etc to find out what's going on.



Tanya said:


> Congratulations. So how many days?


Thank you!! A LOT of days left for me LOL! Roughly due July 2021. Very early on right now. I haven't even told my husband yet LOL. I have a great announcement planned for him...which involves waiting for some goat kids to be on the ground.

7 days until DD for Pamela and 12 days for Lacey if she's pregnant!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m super intrigued to find out what kind of pregnancy announcement you’re planning that involves goat kids! 

Best of luck with your kidding and your pregnancy!!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you! It involves some planning but hopefully I can pull it off - will post photos here of course!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Day 143 today...1 week from due date!
I popped Pam in the kidding stall for tonight just to start getting her used to being in there. Will put her back out with the others in the morning if all seems well. She's quite content - I thought she may get a little stressed considering she's not used to being penned up, but she's enjoying having a second feed and a nice cozy bed without having to share 

I don't think we're close yet...her ligaments are much softer but definitely still there. No discharge at all and she seems pretty comfy. Her udder did look much tighter tonight, a couple hours after these photos were taken, but this is my first kidding so I don't know exactly what to watch for!
I went in to check on her just after dinner and she had settled down. She got up when I checked her ligaments and pooped, then moved a few steps away and pooped again. About a minute later she pooped _again_ and then did a lip curl. Not sure if extra poops can be a sign of oncoming labour :heehee:

I'll check her again just before bed by just watching her through the stall for a while, but I definitely don't think we'll have any action for at least a few days. I'm stuck in a weird battle between "hurry up and kid!" and "don't have them early!" LOL

I think this is her telling me to leave her alone LOL








Enjoying dinner which she doesn't usually get - but a little bit of her usual feed to make the stall seem a bit more inviting. Look at that tummy!! mg:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Wonderful news of your own pregnancy!!!
As for Pams pooping, it might be more a sign of having had a second supper than a sign of kidding!?! :heehee:

Good luck to all three of you!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

:heehee::heehee::heehee:

I think you might be right about that one! LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY! Perfect timing. All your goat kids will be sold or retained..Your does will be happy and fat eating in pastures before breeding season...and you will have a new wee one! And your wee.one will.be about 6.months old...when you have more does going into delivery....YAY!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

I got pranked by my goats last night. It was around midnight and I was having a dream about checking Pam's ligaments (can you tell I'm nervous about this whole thing?!) and I heard goat noises. I realised they were actually happening and not in my dream, so raced downstairs and over to the kidding stall. Shone the torch in and there was Pam, sound asleep. Hm. Moved the light over to the paddock and there was Darrell, making love noises to Aroma. At midnight. So romantic ohlala:onder:

Anyway, safe to say it is morning and Pamela has not had any children through the night LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> I got pranked by my goats last night. It was around midnight and I was having a dream about checking Pam's ligaments (can you tell I'm nervous about this whole thing?!) and I heard goat noises. I realised they were actually happening and not in my dream, so raced downstairs and over to the kidding stall. Shone the torch in and there was Pam, sound asleep. Hm. Moved the light over to the paddock and there was Darrell, making love noises to Aroma. At midnight. So romantic ohlala:onder:
> 
> Anyway, safe to say it is morning and Pamela has not had any children through the night LOL


Haha, even the buck is in on the doe code!!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Poor mama is feeling it today. Just went and sat with her for a while and she's hovering at the door, going from wagging her tail, pressing her head and shifting around uncomfortably. I did put her back out in the paddock this morning and she immediately just went into her shelter and stood there on her own - while everyone else was eating, which is definitely not like her. I left her out for a while but she stayed put so I ended up bringing her back inside.

Other than that no real physical differences. These last few days are driving me nuts! LOL. Day 144 today.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I feel for her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Man..with that udder alone..I wouldn't move much
Bless her heart. Sending prayers for a easy kidding for that sweet girl (pray)! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Man..with that udder alone..I wouldn't move much
> Bless her heart. Sending prayers for a easy kidding for that sweet girl (pray)! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2::kid3::kid3::kid3:


Man, I know right! The poor love. I'm almost a little bit worried the kid(s) will struggle with eating. Her teats are HUGE and so low down to the ground...and these babies will be half Nigerian (well, technically 37.5%) so I'm a little worried they won't be able to feed easily. Will be keeping a close eye for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

We are definitely getting closer! This morning when I went in to check on her, I really had to dig down deep to feel those ligaments. They were still there, but just barely! She was also exceptionally talkative and is back to wanting to be stuck to me like glue, after about a week of not wanting to be close. I've been sitting in the kidding stall a lot with her and she's all over me like a bad rash, rubbing her head on my face nonstop.

She's also pawing the ground a lot but not laying down - she'll dig for a while, then turn around and dig someplace else, then pace back to the first spot and dig some more. No mucous yet and when I checked her just now I _think _her ligaments have gone, but I could also just be telling myself that because I really want her to be having them, LOL.

Definitely more restless now and is up, down, and everywhere digging and pacing, bleating softly and kind of just staring off into space LOL. Poor girl. I hope it's soon, for her sake! Her udder is so unbelievably full.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You go Pam!!
Get those babies out and feel better!
:waiting::coolmoves:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

i just went back in to see her and we've got mucous!! never been so excited to see a gooey hooey before


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> i just went back in to see her and we've got mucous!! never been so excited to see a gooey hooey before


Woohooo!!
Happy kidding!!!!
(dance)


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

i sure hope it’s go time! she’s been laying for a while just chewing her cud, but bleating constantly and also sitting up and nosing right back at her udder. she just stood and had what looked to be two big contractions and has just laid back down again and kicked her back leg right out trying to get comfy. Poor girl - if this isn’t it i feel so bad for her for the next couple of days!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like you might be up awhile tonight. Sending prayers for easy.delivery & healthy kids!(pray)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oooo, come on babies. No playing any tricks. Just come out nice and easy. 

Good luck!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Definitely having contractions now! Not regular but unmistakeable LOL. Poor gal is making my own uterus hurt and i’m a loooong way from the labour end yet LOL


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Any babies yet?! I so excited for you! I just went through my first kidding season this year too. I got to watch one of my does kid a huge single doeling. The next day I walk out to find twins in the next kidding stall over. It was a blast! Can’t wait for pics of the cuties!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Any babies yet? I hope everything is going/went well.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

No babies yet! She’s having pretty big contractions and lays down then gets up, eats a bit of hay and repeats. Right now she’s just wanting snuggles!

This is our first ever kidding. How long before pushing do they usually start having contractions? Hers don’t seem very close together but they seem HARD. She nearly bends in half lol the poor darling.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Pam had triplets! The first was a beautiful little doeling, and the second was making its way out before she had even got her back legs out. I thought for sure it was twins and while she was cleaning them up, she started pushing again. i was expecting placenta but instead there were back feet! i had to help pull a little but all three are alive and well. One doeling and two bucklings. 
still waiting on mama to pass the placenta and for kids to find a teat. they are all up and searching! I am so relieved!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Babies are really struggling to find her teats. Her udder is so huge that they’re aiming too high and haven’t figured out her tears point backwards yet. i’ve got a bottle i’m trying to give them but none of them will take it. Any tips!?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lead baby to teats. Squirt milk on their mouths and show them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Give them vitamin b complex 0.5cc orally that will help wake up their brains and then lead them to the teat and just hold them there till they find the right place to latch on. 
Congratulations on the trips! I can’t wait to see the pictures.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay. Was a bit of a wild ride but we got there in the end! Babies were all hungry and crying, so mama kept moving to try and find them. Just as I'd get one to the teat, she'd move and it'd lose it. They were also really fighting me, but I managed to get all 3 to have something.

The little doeling is the darker kid. I've named her Poppy. She was the first born, and had a big drink from the bottle (milked straight from Pam) as well as from mama's teat.

Next up is Pedro. He arrived before Poppy had even made it all the way out!

Percy is the little breech kid, and he fought me the most about taking the teat. It was hard to maneuver Pam's teat in because they are just so darn large!

Pam has passed her placenta, right into my lap as I was trying to get the kids to suck. Ah well. I've now had a shower and am ready for bed...it's only midnight! 

Poppy and Pedro. About 10 minutes after Pedro was born Pam started pushing again and I thought it was her placenta...then I saw a back foot!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! Great job both of you! :clapping: They look adorable!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You did it, all of you did a great job!!!
Congratulations to you, to Pam and the three musketeers!
Big teats, backwards kidding, and you did it!
(cheers):goodjob::7upwoot)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## KyKyMarie77 (Mar 28, 2020)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Zippy Two Dogs (May 4, 2020)

Sweetest little babes!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Congrats! My first little kid I had is named Poppy too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute.

Good work.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulations! You did a fantastic job. And they’re all adorable!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on the cuties!!!! I would bottle feed all three by milking out mom - it just takes patience. Milk her out, put it in a bottle, and sit them on your lap while you are in the pen with mom. With large teats so low to the ground, it will be difficult for them to latch. Also, keep an eye on the left 1/2 of her udder. Previous pics show a knot - so if you suspect mastitis at all, don't let the kids nurse or get milk from that side. Teat tape it , milk and then test. Way to go Pam!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone! We are so beyond happy with them - more so after I had a shower and a quick snooze LOL. She had the kids about 8:30pm, and I didn't get them drinking until around 11. Headed in to bed around 1 and everyone was nice and happy this morning at 5am when I woke up 

I still had to assist them this morning but they all latched the second I pointed the teat at them. Had to tie up mama again but she was much better this time - even more so when I let her stick her head in a bucket of grain!
She is very watchful and I can already tell that little doeling is gonna be trouble! She leaps and bounds around the place and Pam nearly makes herself dizzy trying to keep her eyes on her LOL.

I still think it will take them a few days to be able to find the teat on their own, but they are looking in the right place! Just not quite low enough or facing the right way. Once I get them on they are awesome.
All 3 have peed and pooped too, and no screaming this morning so I don't think they're _too_ hungry, but will definitely be keeping an eye on them!



goatblessings said:


> Also, keep an eye on the left 1/2 of her udder. Previous pics show a knot - so if you suspect mastitis at all, don't let the kids nurse or get milk from that side. Teat tape it , milk and then test. Way to go Pam!


Already on it! She does get mastitis easily - with her last kid (born before we got them) she was probably twice the size of what she is this time around, and was severely engorged with mastitis. We make sure to milk her out and consistently feel it for lumps or hot spots. I will be starting to milk her after a week or so anyway which will help her greatly. As someone who has had mastitis several times, I am straight on the lookout with her because I know how painful it is!

Little Percy, the kid that was backwards.







Pedro







Poppy. I'd made up my mind to sell any of Pam's kids as pets but I'm gonna have a hard time choosing whether I keep this girl or not! I think I will, and breed her to Robin when she's old enough.







Double trouble boys! Pedro with the white on his head, and Percy.







Pedro. He made his way out of Pam before Poppy had even got her back legs out!







Poppy giving her brother a pep talk. She did this a few times - like she was playing leap frog! She is already such a rambunctious little lady!







Pam and her 3 sweet babies. She is such a good mama!







Little Pedro


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh man, they are sooo cute. I love Poppy's coloration. Cool that the girl is the unusual colored one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! Those are 3 gorgeous kids! So glad all went well and Mom is doing such a great job!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh man, they are sooo cute. I love Poppy's coloration. Cool that the girl is the unusual colored one.


My phone is already full of pictures of them! I have to work really hard to not post every single one everywhere I can, LOL! 
Little Poppy is just gorgeous. Both hubby and I have already pretty much decided we are going to keep her.

They are all doing well today! I was a bit worried about Pedro - he doesn't seem as interested in feeding and whenever I peek in on them and they're sleeping, he's always off sleeping by himself while the other two are together near mama. He did wake up and had a big stretch and a pee and went over to pester Pam, so I guess all is okay. I will put them all back to the teats when they wake up just for my own peace of mind! So far, Poppy and Percy have been able to find the milk bar all on their own. I have milked Pam a couple of times to put some colostrum in the freezer just in case.

Overall, I am so thrilled with them! And grateful my first ever kidding went so well. Even the breech kid was a non-event! Now just to wait and see if Lacey gives us anything...I'm not convinced with her! In saying that - the vet ultrasounded her and said he saw nothing...but he also told me Pam only had a single!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Glad to hear all the good news!
I can totally understand taking pictures non stop!
How is Lacey’s udder?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

It's...about the same. I don't know if it's actually filled anymore or if I'm just wishing it has LOL. Looking back on old photos of before she was bred, it's hard to say if there's a difference or not. I thought for sure she had developed more of an udder but when I looked back on pictures I'm not so sure. She has no noticeable "baby bump," her back end isn't getting any softer. I think her vulva area may be a little more swollen than normal but again, not sure if I'm just imagining it into being!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

So this feels like a bit of a silly question, but since this is my first time with newborn kids i’m not sure! All three of the triplets have pasty yellow poop allllll over their backsides. I’m assuming usually mama would clean it up and i’m happy to do that - but is the yellow soft poop normal for them? I know it’s normal for human babies LOL. Just want to make sure they’re all okay! Will clean them all up but should i be doing anything for them? They’re all eating off mum, jumping around like crazy and seem happy and healthy. They’re just half yellow LOL


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> So this feels like a bit of a silly question, but since this is my first time with newborn kids i'm not sure! All three of the triplets have pasty yellow poop allllll over their backsides. I'm assuming usually mama would clean it up and i'm happy to do that - but is the yellow soft poop normal for them? I know it's normal for human babies LOL. Just want to make sure they're all okay! Will clean them all up but should i be doing anything for them? They're all eating off mum, jumping around like crazy and seem happy and healthy. They're just half yellow LOL


That sounds normal. All my babies have it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up::nod:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Finally was able to announce my pregnancy to my husband today! Was glad the goats could be a part of it! He is very excited - took him a minute to catch on but when he did he was so happy!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:bighug::coolmoves:you did good


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful wayof announcing the happy news! That is a gorgeous picture! :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! You can see the joy you all have, what a great photo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love the idea! Love the Picture...thanks for shareing with us!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks guys! We are very excited and it's such a relief to not be holding that secret in anymore LOL!!

On the goat side of things, Pam's triplets are doing awesome. They were all disbudded this morning and seem to be doing great. My first time witnessing disbudding in person and the breeder that came to show/help me insisted I do one kid to practice. So little Pedro was my test subject and I think it went okay! Definitely my least favourite part of the whole thing.

Lacey seems to be acting a little odd today. I've been keeping an eye on her through the day and she doesn't seem soft around her tail or anything, and nothing I can exactly put my finger on, but she's just not quite herself. Not sure if I'm just willing labour signs onto her at this point LOL.
It's about 4pm here right now and we have severe storm warnings and it's raining and thundering a bit right now. She's isolated herself in one of the shelters in the paddock and is ramming the sides of it if anyone else comes near. Thankfully, there's enough shelters out there for everyone to stay nice and dry even if she hogs that whole pen to herself! Not quite the ideal spot to kid, but not the end of the world. I know with my horses they tend to foal in the middle of big storms - I wonder if goats are the same?

If she _is _pregnant, she'd be due in 5 days. It really could go either way, she sure has me guessing! I'm leaning toward no, but every now and then she gives me a couple of indications that she could be. Who knows!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

How exciting! Crazy how some goats can hide a pregnancy so well that we can’t tell at all. Does she let you touch her much? That was the only way I could tell with my Alpine mix. She never showed any signs for a very long time, and I honestly thought that she hadn’t been bred... until she was near the end of her gestation and I happened to touch her at the right time and felt a baby moving!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She doesn't let me touch her in right place LOL. Head and neck is okay for scratches, but belly rubs are a no-no. I know she was bred because I leash bred her and noted the date, she never came back into heat but she is not looking pregnant at ALL. She has a decent sized udder, but last year had a precocious udder and I'm trying to convince myself that this time around it's grown in size, but I think I'm just imagining it into existence LOL


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

McCarthyFarms said:


> I know with my horses they tend to foal in the middle of big storms - I wonder if goats are the same?


:nod: :up: That's been known to happen.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, nothing from Lacey overnight. Still not really any physical differences in her. I think I actually am imagining it LOL. She'd be day 146 today. She won't really let me touch her to check ligaments and she's still acting a little weird, but nothing pointing toward labour. Maybe she's just a weird goat haha. Still hoping there's one little single kid hiding in there, but I'm doubting it.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

In saying that though, these are photos of Lacey's udder about 10 days apart. I'm sure her udder is filling, but she did have a precocious udder last year. Are they more likely to develop precocious udder in recurring years? That is the ONLY sign she's giving that she may potentially be in kid after all. She's really got me stumped.

Photos uploaded in the wrong order, so top one is today (day 146) and bottom one is day 135.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well that udder has definatley.changed in 10 days. She is hiding that wee one really well. I cant tell by looking at her. Good luck. Lets hope she is.preggo


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't know anything about precocious udders, but looking at the udder I would assume she is pregnant. :waiting::ahh:
Seems as if Lacey is really versed in the doe code (have you read the doe's code to kidding yet, @McCarthyFarms ?)
:bookgoat:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Here it is.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/a-does-secret-code-of-honor.158968/#post-2354051


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

:heehee: I think Lacey WROTE the doe code LOL! Definitely what she's sticking to. Silly girl. I'm planning on putting Pamela and the triplets out with the herd tomorrow (babies will be a week old) so at least I'll have the kidding stall free just in case...so clearly she'll have the kid tonight while I have nowhere to put her :heehee:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Good news on the triplet front - the babies have finally figured out how to drink from mama's other side! I milked it out this morning and got just under 1L from the one teat! Usually by about midday it would already be full again, but it's mid afternoon now and I just spotted the kids drinking tandem. Yay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations to the smart triplets! What a relief!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's great! It looks a lot better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news! The udder does look better.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking Good!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well we are 2 days from due date for Lacey today and this afternoon we spotted her acting a little strange. She’s always a bit of a weird goat but she was laying down and talking to her belly, and just making weird movements with her head and neck. She is VERY soft around her tail now but won’t stand still long enough for me to really feel her ligaments. We may just get a kid from her after all! Checked her when we got home from dinner and she seemed totally fine. Just about to go check her again before I go to bed, and will probably get up through the night just to peek at her. I have a full day of work tomorrow so of course she’ll probably hold out til then!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooooo that's very suspicious. I think she hiding babies in there.:run:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well...morning has come and Lacey is acting totally normal again LOL. She is very soft back by her tail but no weird noises, no weird movements, nothing. I’ll keep an eye on her through the day...this goat really has me going crazy! Due date is tomorrow (day 150). How far past due can they go before you determine there’s definitely no kid? 
I was so sure yesterday and now she has me stumped yet again LOL. Crazy goat. At least Pam was nice and easy and obvious haha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive had a doe go 10 days late...and she had twins. So take a deep breath...and be patient...k? Its hard...but you.can do it..:squish:


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

10 days?! You guys are gonna kill me LOL. I’m happy to wait...I just really want to confirm either way if she’s actually pregnant or not haha.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lacey is just making sure to keep you in suspense! One day yes, next day maybe, next day definitely not... She doesn’t want you to be bored! :heehee:
Seriously, I know what it feels like. It’s nerve wracking. I had a vet out for something else, when I was unsure, and he “bumped” her and said yes, she is pregnant.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Lacey is just making sure to keep you in suspense! One day yes, next day maybe, next day definitely not... She doesn't want you to be bored! :heehee:
> Seriously, I know what it feels like. It's nerve wracking. I had a vet out for something else, when I was unsure, and he "bumped" her and said yes, she is pregnant.


But I wouldn't be doing that bumping now, it can risk injury.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We are also waiting... ugh.... come on. We want cute pictures


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well miss Lacey is definitely in labour!!! I kept an eye on her through the day as I was working (I teach horse riding lessons on my property) and she just sat in her shelter alone all day. We finally finished the new buck pen this morning so I was able to move the bucks out, put Pam and the babies in with the rest of the herd, and move Lacey into the kidding stall. And lucky me - i have all night AND a day off tomorrow! So much for the doe code Lace - i’ll be in this stall until that baby pops out LOL! 
She is having contractions on and off and standing miserably in the corner right now. Poor girl. 
i sent a message to her old owner just double checking if this is indeed her first freshening, or if she has ever had a kid in the past. This is her first time, like I thought! I am so excited but also nervous. She seems very confused the poor girl. 

Eee yay! Well now we know LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh happy kidding. I pray Lacey has a perfect birth. We must have pictures of the joyous occassion.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes! Praying she kids while it’s still light out so I can get photos. I’m all set up with my phone charging too LOL


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Lacey has delivered a beautiful little buck - just like his half siblings! Was a bit of a scary delivery as he had one front foot stuck waaaaay back. My husband had to help me rearrange and pull him but Lacey is being very attentive and he's trying to stand and feed now. No placenta yet but I don't think she has any other kids in there. Phew! Was a bit scary there for a while!

We have named him Legolas, because he was "legless" LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh what a beauty. Well done to every one. Maybe Lacey surprizes you?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, great job, all of you!
Phew, I’m sure you are so glad that you don’t have to wonder anymore!
I hope she passed the placenta and all is well.
Legolas is beautiful :inlove: and blonde just like his namesake!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay for Lacey!:clapping: Great job helping her get him out. (highfive)

He looks like a sweetie and what a perfect name! :nod:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww what a cute buckling! So glad they are healthy & happy!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratulations on all of the kids! I had a Nubian FF who behaved similar to Lacey. The buck she was bred by was young, only 7 months, and I second guessed her the entire time. She did not look bred at all and never put on any weight. One day a breeder friend even came by and said there is no way that doe is bred. A few days later her udder grew a little bigger and she had two normal size doe kids, both moonspotted as a bonus. I've never seen a doe hide kids so well.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks guys! We are so glad both Lacey and Legolas are okay. 
This morning I found her placenta in the stall, as I waited a few hours last night and nothing happened and I was exhausted so went to bed. He is feeding well and she is doing great! Her udder is so much nicer than Pamela's and he has no troubles at all finding the milk bar.

I sent a photo of him to the breeder of our buck, Darrell and they said he looks just like Darrell's dad. So cute. Looking forward to being able to pop them out in the paddock with Pam and the triplets so they can all play together!

Then the next task begins...training Lacey to the milk stand LOL. She is a bit of an ornery doe at the best of times and Pam was already an established milker when we got them. This could be fun!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I just both their colours


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Glad to hear all is well! Good luck with the milking training coming up! It’s a roller coaster, just remember, you can be more stubborn than her. 
Very cute pictures!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

We have started to milk Pam again and goodness she is such a wonderful doe. Our milking stand is next to the paddock the does are in. I just dump her feed in the bucket, open the gate and she runs out, around the corner and up onto the stand like an angel LOL. 
We are milking every second day at the moment, just because she produces way too much for us and I don't want it to go bad! I'm waiting on some more cultures to come in and then I will start making some cheese again which I am so excited about. I have only very briefly dipped into the world of cheese making but I'm excited to give it another try this year!
The triplets were AMAZING the first night we separated them. I was going to lock them in the kidding stall, but decided to keep them in the shelter the goats have within the paddock, so they could still see, hear and smell mama and she could see them. They did not cry once!

They have all been disbudded now too, including Legolas. Glad I found a local goat friend to help me out - well, she was a total stranger to start with, but we hit it off and I'm glad to have met a knowledgeable goat owner in my area. She breeds stunning Anglo Nubians and her little son is just a few weeks older than my daughter. She is also pregnant with her second baby and just a few weeks further along than me, also has horses, and also breeds chickens. So funny the people you meet thanks to goats!














This is the cage we had the babies in overnight. Pam didn't even care, she just watched as Lacey repeatedly rammed the door trying to get to their food LOL


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Just caught up on the post. Congratulations!! He’s beautiful!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are Pam and Lacey and all the others doing? It must bee breeding time for you guys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I am fine, hehe.
Just kidding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> LOL, I am fine, hehe.
> Just kidding.


I’m so glad YOU are fine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! It has been a while since I've logged in here, LOL! Things have been crazy busy!!

Yes, it certainly is breeding time here. Pam and Lacey are doing great - I have actually just made the hard choice to rehome them to focus on my Nigerians and Mini Nubians, which breaks my heart but I don't have the room to keep everyone!

Lacey had a bad run with worms and we nearly lost her shortly after Leggy was born, but she bounced back really well. I decided to not breed her again this year and instead just give her time to recover her condition back. This morning she is scouring again, when it's been a good couple of months since she's had a bout. So back to treatment again for her - their potential new owner was going to come and meet them today, of course!

All the male kids found their new homes and are doing great! We kept Pam's doe kid, Poppy, and will be breeding her come November. Pamela was rebred to Darrell and is due end of September, but she will kid at her new home not here. We'll eventually purchase a 75 or 100% ND doe to breed from, but for now Poppy (37.5%) will be our starting doe and we can increase our percentages a little by breeding her to the 75% buck (Robin).

My registered Nubian does, Aroma and Fragrance, are also both in kid. Fragrance is bred to Robin, our "new" buck and these will be his first kids (hers too!) she is due in August. Aroma is bred to Darrell, and is due the same time as Pam, end of September.
Plan is to keep a couple of doe kids if we get any, and then eventually find a higher gen Mini Nubian buck to breed them with down the track.

Then there's me - 7 weeks out from my own due date LOL! Going to be a very busy few months haha.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, those are all great news (except Lacey’s scours, I hope she recovers quickly!).
I wish you good luck with all your breeding plans and best of luck with your own new little one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on your little one in 7 weeks. And oh my, You are going to busy! So many girls ready to have wee ones. Have Fun!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like exciting times!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@McCarthyFarms so 7 weeks.... yay... and yay on the impending fun and games.... sending prayers for safe deliveries of all...


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

A few updates to our waiting room!!

We ended up rehoming Pam and Lacey to a wonderful home not too far away from us. I want to focus on my Mini Nubians and Nigerians and start really working with the dairy side of things and as much as I love those ladies, I had to make room for my registered stock. I still get to see them though!

Our own beautiful girl Paeton Joy McCarthy arrived on July 17. She is such a gorgeous and easy baby and her sister adores her!

A couple weeks ago sadly Pam’s new owners called me and were worried she was in premature labour. She delivered stillborn quadruplets, three bucks and a doe. We’re not sure why but it was very sad. Two were cream like Pam and two were black with white markings like Darrell. Owner is devastated but Pam is milking well for her now and has recovered well.

1:50am on Saturday just passed (14/8) on Robin’s first birthday, Fragrance delivered a beautiful single buck kid. He is absolutely divine and I am torn between selling him or keeping him and finding some Gen2 does to breed with him. We named him Mr Burberry, or BB for short. We are bottle feeding him because Fragrance is a little skittish and we want to make sure we can handle him. She is adjusting to life as a milking doe exceptionally well - but she’s stalled right now. We’ll see if that changes when she’s back in the pasture haha!

Aroma is due September 29, and in November we’ll mate Poppy with Robin. 

Our little lady, Paeton Joy









Grace Bridge Mr Burberry (Gen1 Mini Nubian). SO happy with his ears!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome little Paeton and Mr BB....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Just precious.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So much excitement going on! Congratulations on the beautiful baby girl! And the beautiful buckling too! 😄 I can see why you'd like to keep BB, he looks like he's going to be stunning. 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to you on your own beautiful baby girl! Sp precious.
And congratulations to you and Fragrance on the gorgeous buckling!
Good luck to Aroma.
And sorry to hear about Pam’s stillborns.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, so cute.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Popping back into the waiting room as we’re once again expecting hehe!
A few changes since the last time I posted!
We sold both Fragrance and her kid BB - Beebs went as a wether to a wonderful home with a few other kids from a different breeder.
Fragrance was a total nightmare. Hard to catch for milking, constantly evading me. It just got too much so I rehomed her.
Aroma never took when I bred her, and then rebred her again when we bred Poppy and she didn’t take again. So while she’s still hanging around, she’s been removed from the breeding program as sadly we just can’t have a dairy doe that won’t kid!

We introduced two new ND does to the herd from Robins breeder, Hermione and Piper. Both kidded in November and are milking well!

Also added two Anglo Nubian doelings born in October who are sooo sweet, Checker and Cherokee.

Poppy was mated in October and is due any day now! Today is day 139, it’s 1am and a huge thunderstorm and I’m in the kidding stall with her and my little PJ who’s now 7 months old (human kid! Lol!)
Day 133 Pops had a loooot of discharge but was seemingly normal. Brought her in just to keep an eye on her. Lots of pawing and getting up and down but then she was fine so went back out. Yesterday acting weird, off by herself, udder a lot tighter (she developed one wayyyyy early and it’s a pretty huge bag like her mama Pamela!)
Some teeth grinding, yawning, up and down. Nothing too dramatic. Ligaments are soft but not gone. It’s raining too hard for me to run back to the house so I’ve spent the night in the stall with her haha!
Looking forward to seeing her first kids! A bit exciting having our very first home bred goat about to have her own babies. I don’t think it’s tonight, but soon!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

a few pictures of Poppy today (well, yesterday considering it’s 1am) at day 138


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi again and welcome back!
Thanks for the update on your herd and family! I can only imagine what it would be like to spend a night in the goat barn with a 7 month old baby! 😂 
Poppy is gorgeous!! Her udder IS huge! My gosh!
I wish her all the best with kidding, and I wish you all the best with milking!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. 👍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she is gorgeous and looks ready to deliver. I hope you got some bv rest with your little one . Goodness you are going to keep busy.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a pretty girl! I like her socks! Hope all goes well!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, she made it the whole night without doing much. A couple of “contractions” that I think was just her stretching. And one bout of licking my baby’s head and then doing the lip curl. She’s up and eating hay now, ligaments still just there. I’m in 2 minds - she’s 139 days today, so on one hand I want her to hold on a bit longer. On the other hand, I really want to see her babies! We are in for a crazy week of rain and storms so she’ll be staying in the stall regardless.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Welcome back! Poppy is so shiny! I love her little beard. 🙂


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

She _is_ really shiny!! Wow! Very cute socks.

That’s a huge udder for a first timer - holy smokes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Haha - I suppose she is pretty shiny, but to be fair it is our summer over here so everyone is looking pretty slick. She’s a fuzzy beast in winter!

Made it to day 142 and had to move her temporarily inside our garage so the other does could be brought into the stall. We have had torrential rain for several days, lots of roads cut, access blocked off and the worst flooding our area has seen since 2011. Not sure if you all get broadcast news from Australia but we are in southeast Queensland and getting totally smashed with rainfall. Still going strong but thankfully our property and animals aren’t in any danger. Very very wet and animals are a bit miserable but we are safe. I worried about the goats being out in the elements despite having shelter. Building a goat barn isn’t seeming like such a silly idea anymore!

No real change in Poppy - ligaments got really soft yesterday but today they’re back. I’m sure she just pretended to go into labour early so I’d move her inside out of the weather. Her udder is absolutely enormous for an unkidded doe - something tells me she’s going to be a great milker but I’m hoping she doesn’t blow teats like her dam did.

I’ve told her my order is 4 doe kids LOL. Starting to get pretty excited to see what she has!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

and a chocolate milkshake on the side with that order. Wishing you both an easy kidding and looking forward to the birth announcement maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Four does would be amazing! I'm not sure she has quite that many in there. 😄 Stay dry in all that rain!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Four does would be amazing! I'm not sure she has quite that many in there.  Stay dry in all that rain!


Haha! No, I would be very very surprised. I actually think twins. I’d love 2 does but I’m thinking one of each.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> and a chocolate milkshake on the side with that order. Wishing you both an easy kidding and looking forward to the birth announcement maybe tomorrow.


Now we’re talking! Haha. Thank you, I’m getting nervous/excited. First timers scare me a little. Even more so with Poppy - she was the first kid we ever had born and she’s very special to me. Watching her like a hawk.


----------

